# Barkley is 12 Years 10 Months Today!



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We made it to 12 years 10 months with Barkley today! Since his hemangiosarcoma diagnosis we've hoped that the treatments he is receiving will extend his life, with good quality of life days. We are at Day 77 post collapse/splenectomy and he is doing very well, walking about a mile each day (from 2 miles) and eating just as well as before his diagnosis. We are fortunate he hasn't had too many bad side effects from his chemo, other than really itchy skin and some fur loss and black spots. We are taking it one day at a time and celebrate each day as well as each milestone. If we are fortunate and he is with us on his 13th birthday (May 31) we will have a big celebration for him. Today I just made a chocolate cake for hubby and Barkley and Toby got a few extra salmon treats and a big peanut butter Kong. He is of course getting lots of head pats and tummy rubs from both of us! 

We really appreciate all the support, ideas and prayers from this forum for our special boy!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Wonderful new !! " itchy skin and some fur loss and black spots" - this sounds like a staph infection to me .


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

BIG BIG congrats to Mr B and you and John. What a blessing to have him in your family. I'm PLANNING of that big number 13 for him...... just think a teenager! Big hugs and ear rubs!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> Wonderful new !! " itchy skin and some fur loss and black spots" - this sounds like a staph infection to me .


Every time he goes in for chemo they skin scrape and so far no infections. We are using a t-shirt to protect the skin more. We are in the midst of a terrible pollen season (4000-6000 grains per cubic meter) and the vet thinks Barkley, with his compromised immunity due to his splenectomy and chemo, is having an exaggerated allergic reaction. Barkley is already lightly pigmented with black by the way. 

Funny thing--we stopped his rimadyl chewables so we can switch him to Temeril-P for a few weeks and as soon as we stopped the rimadyl the itchies started to subside a bit. I cannot find anything in the literature that says rimadyl causes itches and fur loss other than a cryptic reference to rare occurences of dermatological issues.


----------



## Barkley2010 (Jan 18, 2010)

Good to hear that he is doing well, from one Barkley to another! I hope he has a great 13th birthday, sounds like those belly rubs keep him going strong!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barkley*

Have a very, very, Happy Birthday, Barkley!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Barkley2010 said:


> Good to hear that he is doing well, from one Barkley to another! I hope he has a great 13th birthday, sounds like those belly rubs keep him going strong!


I just posted in your thread--and by the way, Barkley is a most EXCELLENT name for a dog! We have another Barkley (jr) down the street from us--a showstopping ball of fluff and all personality who helps his dad at an elementary school (Dad is a counselor).


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the update on dear Barkley. Great to hear that the side effects are minimal and he is still living and loving life.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is to wishing Barkley many more birthday celebrations !!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Barkley is so lucky to have you! And you are so lucky to have him.
Sending tons of hugs and good wishes your way to you, Barkley, and Toby


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday Barkley!
I am glad he is doing so well.

I have to use a chlorhexadine shampoo for Copper now. he developed skin problems after his splenectomy too. It is Douvo and $20 for 6 oz. but even just one shampoo clears up his skin. It probably wouldn't hurt to try using it on Barkley for a couple of washes and see if he improves.

There was no evident system wide (skin) infection on Copper either. The oncologiost said he smelled yeasty and that is why she recommended the shampoo. He just smelled a little strong to me, but hey it worked. Copper also had darkened skin in some areas and it improves with this shampoo.

My vet mentioned today that some reactions to rimadyl happen very seldom, but they do happen so we have to keep a close eye on Copper since he is immune compromised. Maybe it is contributing to Barkley's itchiness.

Anyway, Happy Birthday to your boy and make sure Toby treats him gently.:doh:


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Happy 154 Month Birthday, sweet Boy!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Awww Sweetie
T&T gonna start searching for special B-Day graphics
For Special Boy


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Go Barkley  It is really great to hear he's doing so well


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Barkley we used to take one day at at time with Meg as well but where are the photo's of the birthday boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

maggie1951 said:


> Happy Birthday Barkley we used to take one day at at time with Meg as well but where are the photo's of the birthday boy.


We'll do photos for the big 13, but since this was just a month celebration we decided to postpone the photo session. He is a little ragged from the chemo and fur loss and like us, he is a little self-conscious about his looks!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> We'll do photos for the big 13, but since this was just a month celebration we decided to postpone the photo session. He is a little ragged from the chemo and fur loss and like us, he is a little self-conscious about his looks!


 
Oh bless him look forward to the photo's of Barkley on his the 13th Birthday.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barkley*

Checking in to say hi to Barkley and his Mom!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

So great to hear that Barkley is doing so well!!  Hope you all have a very Happy Easter.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So happy Anne, that Barkley is doing so well! Can't wait for his 13th birthday!!!

Our Max had an allergic reaction to Rimadyl and had itchies bad!!!
He was chewing his hair off his legs and the vet (we had that quack back then) could figure it out. We took him off Rim. and he did so much better!! Hope you like the metacam!

Continued prayers for Barkley!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the well wishes for sweet Barkley Boo. He says thanks! He partied too hard yesterday and is a little more tired today, with small spurts of energy. Unfortunately he wet his bed a little last night so now we are worrying about that. :uhoh: He's never done that before and we hope it's just because he drank a lot.



Debles said:


> So happy Anne, that Barkley is doing so well! Can't wait for his 13th birthday!!!
> 
> Our Max had an allergic reaction to Rimadyl and had itchies bad!!!
> He was chewing his hair off his legs and the vet (we had that quack back then) could figure it out. We took him off Rim. and he did so much better!! Hope you like the metacam!
> ...


Debles, thanks for letting me know about Max. I've put a call into his vet (he's in back to back surgeries now) and left some questions with his nurse, including the rimadyl/itchies issue and my concern about putting him on Temeril-P tomorrow, given his accident last night. I also asked about putting him on Duralactin now, before his final chemo, to help with the joint inflammation. I've learned so much from other forum members and hopefully we can come up with some pain meds to keep Barkley dancing, singing and howling. (he's howling and singing now at a dog passing by--music to my ears!).


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy milestone Mr. Barkley. Abby did well on Temeril-P, I hope the itchies go away!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad to hear Barkley is doing so well!! Hope he had a great celebration. Give him a big hug from us!!

Just to let you know Tasha had terrible skin problems during chemo. She is doing much better now that the chemo is done and she is on prescription food. She also does have a problem with wetting at night if she gets nervous or excited during the day and we do not closely watch her water intake. It usually happens on days we go to the vet.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

A happy 12 yr 10 month 1 day to you Barkley! :You_Rock_ Tucker is only 21 days behind you.:wavey:


----------

